# Proper enclosure size?



## Goober112 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hey guys,
I got a little squirt of a red tegu at an expo about a month ago, since then he’s ballooned to about 8 inches body length (minus the tail). He fit in an 8oz deli cup when I got him. Just wondering when the right time to move him to a bigger enclosure would be since I’ve heard different things about them feeling insecure in an enclosure that’s too big or aggressive and stressed in one too small. He’s currently in a 24”x18”x12” and doesn’t seem aggressive, just doesn’t really want to be touched yet unless I’m feeding him. I do have a bunch of spare 3 and 4 foot cages I can move him to, I just don’t want to move him too early and stress him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2020)

I think the general rule of thumb is have the cage be 1.5x there body length, once it outgrows that it’s completely fine to move them to a bigger enclosure


----------



## Zyn (Dec 3, 2020)

8x4x4 is standard minimum


----------

